# printing tagless



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

It seems like all the tagless shirts I have are heat pressed? Is this the most common application for tagless?

My printer doesn't do heat press but they say they could screen print the tag... is this a good idea? I didn't know if the heat press process is more durable or what the advantages are?


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe the heat press option is the cheapest and easiest way to do tagless. Although if you are doing a large number of shirts, screen printing may be the way to go. Just remember, you'll have a different screen for every color, and for every size.


----------



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> Just remember, you'll have a different screen for every color, and for every size.


I think I was going to try to get around this by having each letter, S,M,L,XL on the same screen, and then the printer would print the tag, then move the screen up and position the letter for the size.

I just wanted to make sure that screen printing a tag would be durable? I could see tiny font cracking easily..?


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

You might be able to check with Hanes, or who ever it is that makes a tagless that you have seen that is durable, and ask them if they can help you with the specific kind of transfer?


----------



## intercontex (Apr 6, 2009)

Bades said:


> I think I was going to try to get around this by having each letter, S,M,L,XL on the same screen, and then the printer would print the tag, then move the screen up and position the letter for the size.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that screen printing a tag would be durable? I could see tiny font cracking easily..?


Burning all sizes on one screen is the easiest and most convenient way to go... I agree with you.

Screen printing is typically more durable than applying heat transfers, however, the ink tends to bleed on light colors and lighter fabrics (i.e. 30/1 and 40/1 cotton).


----------



## tskid (May 28, 2008)

Screen printing is definitely the way to go, also if you use the same color tag for light and dark shirts you save lots of cash. The company im dealing with recommends using a universal gray color because it shows up on white and dark garments, and has the least chance of really showing through.


----------



## PPop (Jan 18, 2009)

Are these transfers Digital or Plastisol Transfers? Is Screen printing directly on to the Shirt easier?

Thanks.


----------

